# Liquid clen



## Juiced1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Liquid clen 200mcg/30ml is anybody familiar with this if so how do I dose it? I am familiar with tabs I usually run 80 mcg two on two off. Sooo is a drop equal to 20mcg 
thanks in advance


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 27, 2014)

You will want an oral syringe or to buy tabs for better accuracy.


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 27, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> You will want an oral syringe or to buy tabs for better accuracy.


Ok so if I went with the oral syringe how would I dose it. If you don't mind I can't seem to find to much on liquid


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 27, 2014)

1ml=200mcg so 1/10th of a ml=20mcg so at every 10th mark (on my oral syringe at least) is = to 20mcg


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool thanks so if I run 80mcg a day that's about 75 days. It's definitely cheaper than tabs. So I'm gunna give it a try thanks for the help BRO


----------

